# First Ejuice



## hands (25/8/14)

i just made my first ejuice whoooohoooo me.made fudge brownies at 9mg with 50/50. i steeped it in the ultrasonic with heat for 46 min then i added the nic and did 10 min more with cooler water. it is not the most complex ejuice ever made but it is yummy and i love the taste, very satisfying experience.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (25/8/14)

hands said:


> i just made my first ejuice whoooohoooo me.made fudge brownies at 9mg with 50/50. i steeped it in the ultrasonic with heat for 46 min then i added the nic and did 10 min more with cooler water. it is not the most complex ejuice ever made but it is yummy and i love the taste, very satisfying experience.


Awesome, nothing like something self made. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/14)

Congrats @hands 
Must be a great feeling. Which flavouring did you use?


----------



## hands (25/8/14)

it was fudge brownies concentrate from valley vapour ,i cant remember who makes it. its got lovely rich cake taste not very sweet. i want to try it with some brandy flavor next. brandy chocolate fudge cake just sounds jummy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

